# be quiet! Wärmeleitpaste drauflassen oder MX-4?



## CraftingDuck (23. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute,
Mein neuer Pure Rock 2 ist soeben angekommen. Ich wollte ihn gerade einbauen, doch da ist schon die be quiet Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen (weiß nicht welche das ist). Soll ich die drauf lassen oder die mx-4 die ich hier noch rumliegen hab raufmachen?
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Juni 2020)

Ziemlich egal, Wärmeleitpaste macht in der Praxis kaum Unterschiede, auf der Cpu mit Heatspreader erst recht nicht. Du kannst die voraufgetragene ruhig drauf lassen.


----------



## CraftingDuck (23. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ziemlich egal, Wärmeleitpaste macht in der Praxis kaum Unterschiede, auf der Cpu mit Heatspreader erst recht nicht. Du kannst die voraufgetragene ruhig drauf lassen.



Gut, vielen Dank!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2020)

Die Chancen stehen gar nicht mal schlecht, dass die Paste die BQ mitliefert sogar besser ist als die MX4. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum eine Wärmeleitpaste die vor gefühlt 20 Jahren mal populär war heute noch so oft verwendet wird obwohl heute selbst einfachste Pasten mindestens genauso gut sind und es SEHR viel bessere als die altre MX4 gibt. Klar, damals kaufte jeder Arctic MX 2/3/4 und ArcticSilver5 und son Zeug aber heute? Die mitgelieferten Pasten bei allen besseren Kühlern sind mindestens genauso gut wie die MX4 vor 15 Jahren, eher besser. UNd wenn man wirklich das letzte Grad suchen geht kauft man haltn bisschen Kryonaut was einer MX4 Welten überlegen ist. .


----------



## Rolk (25. Juni 2020)

Die MX4 soll schon 15 Jahre alt sein? Jetzt komme ich mir aber alt vor. 

Wärmeleitpasten werden manchmal auch in der Rezeptur verändert/verbessert und unter altem Namen weiter verkauft. Das ist bei der MX4 glaube ich auch der Fall.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die MX4 soll schon 15 Jahre alt sein? Jetzt komme ich mir aber alt vor.



10 Minimum: Arctic MX-4, 4g ab &euro;'*'5,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Preisentwicklung öffnen und "Alles" wählen 



Rolk schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpasten werden manchmal auch in der Rezeptur verändert/verbessert und unter altem Namen weiter verkauft. Das ist bei der MX4 glaube ich auch der Fall.



Kann gut sein: Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 4g ab &euro;'*'4,89 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

@TE jedenfalls ist die bereits aufgetragene ganz gut und nicht schlecht alles jede andere Paste, bei älteren Kühlern sollte man drauf achten, dass sie nicht eingetrocknet ist


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Chancen stehen gar nicht mal schlecht, dass die Paste die BQ mitliefert sogar besser ist als die MX4. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum eine Wärmeleitpaste die vor gefühlt 20 Jahren mal populär war heute noch so oft verwendet wird obwohl heute selbst einfachste Pasten mindestens genauso gut sind und es SEHR viel bessere als die altre MX4 gibt.



Das ist wie mit einem Kühler. Ein Kühler, der vor 10 Jahren sehr gut war, ist heute nicht schlecht.
Ich benutze die MX4 ebenfalls. wieso eine andere Paste benutzen? Ist doch eh alles auf ein Niveau und ich schmiere eh irgendwie was drauf und fertig.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juni 2020)

MX4 ist halt schlicht billig und warum mehr Geld ausgeben wenn die Unterschiede minimal sind... Ich benutze nur aus Konsistenz Gründen eine neuere Paste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2020)

"Umsonst" ist günstiger als "billig".
Es gibt keinen Grund MX4 zu verwenden wenn das, was beim Kühler sowieso dabei ist genauso gut ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Juni 2020)

Jo und nichtmal ne Kryo würde hier was ausmachen, die bq Paste ist ordentlich und "gratis" . Nutzen und fertig


----------



## Duke711 (26. Juni 2020)

Also eine Wärmeleitpaste besteht in der Regel aus einem Träger, oft Silikon, dann noch aus wärmeleitfähigen Partikel, wie Aluminiumoxid. Da ist der Spielraum einer Steigerung sehr begrenzt, da hier im Grundsatz andere Materialen verwendet werden müssen. 
Die MX4 kam auf einer Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 8,5 W/m*K. Einige schaffen angeblich bis zu 11,5 W/m*K.  Aber auf die Kühlerbeilagen trifft das wohl nicht zu, die werden nicht besser als die MX4 sein, da 8,5 W/m*K schon ein sehr guter Wert ist, eher schlechter.
Im übrigen spiegelt sich eine Steigerung von 8,5 auf 11,5 W/m*K kaum in der niedrigeren Temperatur wieder, so gering ist dieser Effekt.


----------



## elementz (28. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte mal bei einer Corsair AIO nach einer Demontage neue WLP augetragen
In meinem Fall mx4
Es gab keinerlei Unterschied zu der bereits ab Werk aufgetragenen WLP


----------



## ubuntu1967 (28. Juni 2020)

Normallerweise tauscht man die Wärmeleitpaste nur wenn man Overclocking macht, weil die Wärmeleitpaste dabei eintrocknet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... besser ist als die MX4. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum eine Wärmeleitpaste die vor gefühlt 20 Jahren mal populär war heute noch so oft verwendet wird obwohl heute selbst einfachste Pasten mindestens genauso gut sind


Weil sie sich grandois gut verarbeiten lässt und minimale Schichtdicken ergibt. Das ist viel wichtiger, als der Wärmeleitfähigkeit im Katalogwert. Die BeQuiet Originalpasten sind aber auch völlig in Ordnung. Die fest aufgetragenen Pasten sollten mal immer austauschen, weil sich Staub angesammelt haat und sie zu dick bleiben. Und trotzdem reden wir nur über Minzplätzchen im Unterschied. Es ist ziemlich unrelevant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: geizhals, Pure Rock 2

Viel schlimmer als die Wärmeleitpaste ist aber der Kühler an sich. Es ist jetzt zu spät und er wird seinen Zweck erledigen, es hätte aber dieselbe Kühlleistung mit leiserem Lüfter billiger gegeben oder zum selben Preis mehr Leistung. Darum rate ich dem Themenstartter, beim nächsten Hardwarekauf  vor zu fragen.
billiger und leiser: Arctic Freezer 34 CO ab &euro;'*'26,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
leiser und besser: Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ab &euro;'*'33,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Albatros1 (28. Juni 2020)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Unterschied zwischen den Pasten eher gering. Wichtiger ist wie man sie auftragen kann, ob sie eintrocknet. Pads und manche Werkslösungen sind oft zu dick.
Die eigentliche Ursache für eine gute Kühlung ist die Kühleroberfläche und die CPU möglichst vollflächig sehr nahe zusammen zu bringen. Alu oder Kupfer leitet die Wärme besser als Pads und Paste. Daher sollten beide möglichst dünn sein. Das setzt sehr plane Oberflächen von Kühler und CPU voraus.
Paste oder Pads sollen kleinste Unebenheiten, d.h. Lufteinschlüsse verhindern da sie beide besser leiten als Luft. Ideal wäre, daß die Paste nur die "Täler" füllt und sich beide Metallflächen ansonsten berühren.
AMD Werkskühler haben eine sehr unebene Grundfläche, Kerben neben den Kühlrohren verringern die Auflagefläche, daher ist eine sehr dicke zähe Pastenschicht aufgetragen um dies auszugleichen, eher ungünstig.
Die beste Lösung, allerdings schwer machbar, wäre eine Oberfläche wie bei Parallelendmaßen. Das sind sehr genau gearbeitete Würfel oder Quader mit polierten Oberflächen zum kalibrieren von Meßwerkzeugen. Nimmt man 2 Stück und schiebt sie mit den Oberflächen aufeinander haften sie ohne Kleber fest aneinander. Wie bei 2 Glasplatten. Allerdings sind sie nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr ohne Zerstörung zu trennen, da sie sich durch die extreme Nähe der beiden Flächen "verschweißen".
Eine gute Kühlung sollte sich aber diesem Prinzip nähern. Je näher umso besser.
In der Not habe ich zum testen schon einmal Motorenöl benutzt. Man glaubt es kaum, aber das Ergebnis war nicht viel schlechter als mit Paste.
Meist mache ich die Werkslösung ab und nehme MX4. Pads nur bei großen Unebenheiten oder zu großem Abstand bei manchen Bauteilen.


----------

